# Recall (yes again)



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, gang. Here is the recall issue. From my history of previous posts, you may know Rasa 4yr F GSD knows most commands but the one I need to get on top of is RECALL. She knows "come-on", "lets go" but will totally ignore me if we are in a "cat" area or other favorite prey area. So here it is:

1: she is fixed on prey or prey area and even if by my side will not focus to me.

2: she knows she can ignore come-on, or lets go, so are these commands "history" and I have to find another word for recall, ie "back" or whatever.

3: I will leash her just to let her know I am in control, but do not leash her so she thinks it is a punishment for not coming.

I have to be clever as I think she will outwit me if I teach the recall incorrectly. What do you guys think? How would you approach it?

Frank


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you have to anticipate the 'fix' on the prey. Once the drive kicks in, short of an e-collar, you are doomed.

And, yes, an e-collar may be the answer if you cannot avoid, anticipate the lock on prey....

That said, do not use one without having someone familiar with the tool teaching you.

Good luck


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I would have to agree with the e-collar. There is no amount of treats or praise that will trump a squirrel or rabbit running away - I have reached the limits of positive recall training and am going to start proofing recall with an e-collar once I save up enough money for a good one.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, what is worse is, that there may not be prey, just a high population of cats in the certain area ahead. ie happy hunting grounds that she homes and locks in on a block away. I used to go down another block to avoid, but she is wise to that too and will resist going down a new road (off lease and many "stays") but will comply, but will go down the other road if I am not on top of it. On leash "she is mine". 

frank


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd forget the e collar and build your recall. You have to be more interesting than anything else. Cats included. Coming to you has to be more rewarding than anything else. Leashing when she comes should = enhanced good time, not "control" - ("control" needs to be very incidental and way down on the list here as in from the dogs point of view "huh? oh, well, yeah that but look at all the other GOOD stuff I get")

Get Godfried Deldei's first two videos on Schutzhund training and learn about "two hoses" concept (It combines prey drive (fetch) with recall) The underlying thing with any of this is remembering to have a good time - both of you.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Frank, 

I will also recommend e-collar in this case.

It worked like a miracle with Xargos with cars. We also had to use the lowest setting of 10. He understood the first session the components of the equation; then it took about 4 to 5 walks for him (each with 1 nick at maximum) for him to know that he was controlling it by not reacting.

I cannot tell you what a relief it was for him to know that he doesn't have to do it, to be in charge with car lunging, that there is someone else to take care of this..

Now for 2 weeks and daily walks -- no lunging and he is so happy!

I now use e-collar on paging (i.e., no shock, only vibration) to reinforce recall.

It works very well like a tap on the sholder..

I think when it's a matter of safety (which recall is), is will be a great solution for you!

Tanya


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's  how I suggest you use an Ecollar to teach the recall.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, thanks everyone and Lou for pointing to your article that specifically answers my question. It is a long read and study, so I will get to it this weekend. thanks again
Frank


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:And, yes, an e-collar may be the answer if you cannot avoid, anticipate the lock on prey....


I started my boxer with Dogtra 200 NCP E collar when he was 6 months old. 

I was at a friends house in NY and her little dog took off to run the neighbourhood and my boxer took off after him. It was after that I said No way is this going to happen so on went the E collar. Even with E collar work it all boils down to conditioning the the commands.


----------

